# International School Teacher Compensation



## usexpatPART (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently in Bangkok, I will also be going to Pattaya early next week, researching how much teachers are paid (both in terms of salaries and benefit packages) in Thai International School in both Bangkok and Pattaya. Please let me know if you are interested in participating in a 15 minute interview either in person or over the phone. I will compensate you 20 USD for your time. All responses will remain anonymous and only be used in aggregate.

Please send me a message if you are interested in participating.


----------

